# Feeding a Pacman Frog



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

How often should I feed my Pacman frog? He's a baby, not sure on age but he's a little bigger than a quarter. He ate 3 crickets the night I got him, 2 the next morning, 2 Wax Worms and a cricket that same day and no crickets the day after. I do notice that if I leave crickets in the cage at night some are missing the next day. Right now he has no crickets in his tank, he did poo today (looked healthy). I also noticed that 1 of his crickets was gone today (checked under the water dish and all through the cage and didn't find it). 

Also, another question, are Pacman frogs night feeders? I have seen him eat during the day but most of his crickets I'm noticing are missing between the hours that the lights are out (when I'm sleeping). The temperature his tank is between 76 and 80 degrees, substrate is wet.

I got my Pacman at 7:30 July 1st at Petsmart


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm interested in this as well, I've been feeding 2 crickets a day, but not many are getting eaten.  I'm trying locusts today, this does't look promising either. :whip:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

They do go through stages of not eating, mine refused food for a few weeks with no ill affect. 

If its anything like mine the locusts have to practically do a dance in front of him before they get eats, so dont panic if they are leaving a few crickets


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> They do go through stages of not eating, mine refused food for a few weeks with no ill affect.
> 
> If its anything like mine the locusts have to practically do a dance in front of him before they get eats, so dont panic if they are leaving a few crickets


Oh really? I thought locusts would be good, they are more lively than crickets. Am I supposed to be feeding bigger food? I'm feeding pretty medium sized food at the moment, I didn't know if it wasn't the right size.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Oh really? I thought locusts would be good, they are more lively than crickets. Am I supposed to be feeding bigger food? I'm feeding pretty medium sized food at the moment, I didn't know if it wasn't the right size.


Mine is a bit of an idiot though :whistling2:

Boris is only about 3-4 inches and eats adult locusts


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> Mine is a bit of an idiot though :whistling2:
> 
> Boris is only about 3-4 inches and eats adult locusts


Mines about an inch and a half and I brought medium ones, I only saw her out properly today and was like wow you've grown. :gasp: How quick do these grow, I seem to blink and she's bigger.

Edit: Just put in a bigger cricket, walked straight onto her eye, what is it with the food and sitting on my frog...


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Mines about an inch and a half and I brought medium ones, I only saw her out properly today and was like wow you've grown. :gasp: How quick do these grow, I seem to blink and she's bigger.
> 
> Edit: Just put in a bigger cricket, walked straight onto her eye, what is it with the food and sitting on my frog...


They grown really really fast within the first few months then slow down. 
I think the food needs to be a bit away from their face, mine wont eat if its more or less on him, but will if its a few cms away


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> They grown really really fast within the first few months then slow down.
> I think the food needs to be a bit away from their face, mine wont eat if its more or less on him, but will if its a few cms away


Yeah that's where I put it, then it ran right on top of her. :whip: The crickets usually choose to hide underneath her, or sit on her face.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

It seems that my Pacman frog is a night feeder, I threw in 3 half inch crickets in his cage last night before I went to bed and there's just 1 left over. I count the crickets I put in his cage, usually between 2 and 3 crickets a night. I also added his first cage decoration last night: a rock lol.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> It seems that my Pacman frog is a night feeder, I threw in 3 half inch crickets in his cage last night before I went to bed and there's just 1 left over. I count the crickets I put in his cage, usually between 2 and 3 crickets a night. I also added his first cage decoration last night: a rock lol.


That's impressive! Mine doesn't seem to do a lot of eating.  Haha awesome, mine has a flower pot, although she seems to like sitting on it more than anything!


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> That's impressive! Mine doesn't seem to do a lot of eating.  Haha awesome, mine has a flower pot, although she seems to like sitting on it more than anything!


Yesterday I noticed from the impressions in the substrate that my Pacman moved at least 3 times, one impression from where he did settle down, another from a partial settle down before he moved to the corner he's been sitting for a while now. Also noticed that there was a poo in the cage yesterday in the burrow that he was in for at least 24-28 hours and a cricket was missing as well. I'm reluctant to put anymore decorations in Octavian's cage, I'd like to observe his feeding patterns for at least another 2 weeks. He does seem bigger than he was when I got him 6 days ago (wow been 6 days since I've had my frog lol, still feels like day 3)


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Jackpot! Went to Petco to get some Wax Worms and not only did I get a whole slew of Waxies but I also found and got 2 containers of Calcium Worms aka Pheonix Worms. Are Pheonix Worms good to give to a Pacman Frog? I also got a look at the Pacman Frog they had down there at the store and good lord! That thing was 5 times bigger than my baby frog


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> Jackpot! Went to Petco to get some Wax Worms and not only did I get a whole slew of Waxies but I also found and got 2 containers of Calcium Worms aka Pheonix Worms. Are Pheonix Worms good to give to a Pacman Frog? I also got a look at the Pacman Frog they had down there at the store and good lord! That thing was 5 times bigger than my baby frog


I've no idea what they are, but awesome.  I think my frog has eaten the big cricket, it was on it's nose last time I looked, now it's gone, hopefully not hiding. :whip:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I bought a little baby Pacman Frog at Doncaster Show a few weeks ago and he is a right piggy - I am feeding him 4 or 5 small hoppers every other day and hes scoffing them all up. Hes growing like a weed aswell, I blinked and he was twice as wide as he used to be lol. Sounds like I have been very lucky with him. I want another one now lol.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

My findings have confirmed that yes Pacman Frogs (Ceratophrys) can eat Pheonix Worms. Happy to know this as now I know that when I feed my lizards their Pheonix Worms I can include Octavian in on the fun lol. My lizards go ape-y over these worms


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Phoenix worms are fine, so long as he'll take them.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> Yesterday I noticed from the impressions in the substrate that my Pacman moved at least 3 times, one impression from where he did settle down, another from a partial settle down before he moved to the corner he's been sitting for a while now. Also noticed that there was a poo in the cage yesterday in the burrow that he was in for at least 24-28 hours and a cricket was missing as well. I'm reluctant to put anymore decorations in Octavian's cage, I'd like to observe his feeding patterns for at least another 2 weeks. He does seem bigger than he was when I got him 6 days ago (wow been 6 days since I've had my frog lol, still feels like day 3)


Have you not noticed any growth? Maybe it's just because you see him all the time, you know often you don't notice them actually growing.  I only notice mine has because I saw her fully out the other day, normally all I can see is a head. :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Put a couple of crickets in, straight on my frogs head again. Now my frog is covered in D3. :lol2:

Edit: My frog as a cricket hide...


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Have you not noticed any growth? Maybe it's just because you see him all the time, you know often you don't notice them actually growing.  I only notice mine has because I saw her fully out the other day, normally all I can see is a head. :lol2:


I have noticed some growth, he does seem a little bigger than what he was when I got him. It's really too soon to tell as I've only had him for a week. The way he puts away crickets though I'll probably see some growth next week. Octavian ate 1 cricket last night (or at least I hope he did, there's 3 crickets left over and I can't find the 4th so hopefully it's missing because it's in his stomach lol).


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Put a couple of crickets in, straight on my frogs head again. Now my frog is covered in D3. :lol2:
> 
> Edit: My frog as a cricket hide...
> 
> image


Tsk tsk! Bad crickets, go git eaten!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I have noticed some growth, he does seem a little bigger than what he was when I got him. It's really too soon to tell as I've only had him for a week. The way he puts away crickets though I'll probably see some growth next week. Octavian ate 1 cricket last night (or at least I hope he did, there's 3 crickets left over and I can't find the 4th so hopefully it's missing because it's in his stomach lol).


Haha that's awesome, your frog is a machine! I think mine ate the big cricket, it was gone when I checked everywhere this morning so yey. ^_^ Knowing my luck they are all hiding under the flower pot or something. :bash:


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Haha that's awesome, your frog is a machine! I think mine ate the big cricket, it was gone when I checked everywhere this morning so yey. ^_^ Knowing my luck they are all hiding under the flower pot or something. :bash:


I'd remove the flower pot for a little while to keep watch on the number of crickets that you throw in. I'd like to add something for Octavian to lie/sit under but I also want to monitor the number of crickets that I put in. I tried to give Octavian a Pheonix Worm last night and he jumped away from it, guess when he wants to eat something other than crickets he'll tell me. In the meantime my Sandfish are enjoying these little worms lol.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I'd remove the flower pot for a little while to keep watch on the number of crickets that you throw in. I'd like to add something for Octavian to lie/sit under but I also want to monitor the number of crickets that I put in. I tried to give Octavian a Pheonix Worm last night and he jumped away from it, guess when he wants to eat something other than crickets he'll tell me. In the meantime my Sandfish are enjoying these little worms lol.


Yeah, she likes sitting on it though, I'd feel bad if I took it out.  I'll have to clean the substrate in a couple of weeks so I'll see then I guess.


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

i normaly feed mine every few days with adult locus un then like once a month give him a pinky or frozen fish or something. some days he jumps at his food when i put it in there other days i have to tickle his chin with it to get him to eat it then some times hes not even intrested lol


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Mine's still plump for his size (still a bit bigger than a quarter) and he ate 1 cricket last night (I think, I can't remember if I threw in 3 crickets last night or 4). I'll remove the crickets from his cage tonight and feed him tomorrow, see if he's hungry then. 1 cricket a night for me doesn't sound like that good of an appetite (course frogs are different than lizards, on average my lizards eat between 5 and 9 worms every other day plus crickets). Tis a learning experience for me lol.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> Mine's still plump for his size (still a bit bigger than a quarter) and he ate 1 cricket last night (I think, I can't remember if I threw in 3 crickets last night or 4). I'll remove the crickets from his cage tonight and feed him tomorrow, see if he's hungry then. 1 cricket a night for me doesn't sound like that good of an appetite (course frogs are different than lizards, on average my lizards eat between 5 and 9 worms every other day plus crickets). Tis a learning experience for me lol.


Mine hardly eats at all, there's still a cricket running round from yesterday. :lol2: I think I found why my frog keeps sitting on top of the flower pot, I accidently water logged the substrate. :blush: It looked ok on top but where she's been sat for a few days and moved there's like a massive puddle, so I've stopped misting, I'm just changing the water daily. :lol2:


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Mine hardly eats at all, there's still a cricket running round from yesterday. :lol2: I think I found why my frog keeps sitting on top of the flower pot, I accidently water logged the substrate. :blush: It looked ok on top but where she's been sat for a few days and moved there's like a massive puddle, so I've stopped misting, I'm just changing the water daily. :lol2:


I wetted the substrate last night and seems that Octavian isn't as peppy as he was. Oopsi, I'll let that dry. How wet should the soil be? Mine isn't muddy, per say, but it is wet.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I wetted the substrate last night and seems that Octavian isn't as peppy as he was. Oopsi, I'll let that dry. How wet should the soil be? Mine isn't muddy, per say, but it is wet.


Yeah that's how it;s supposed to be, I think yours is supposed to be wetter than mine, you have an Ornata don't you? It's supposed to be wet but not water logged, I've ended up water logging mine. :blush:


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah that's how it;s supposed to be, I think yours is supposed to be wetter than mine, you have an Ornata don't you? It's supposed to be wet but not water logged, I've ended up water logging mine. :blush:


Actually I think I have a Cranwelli. Ornata's are more green, mine has a combination of brown and green (more brown than green). I just checked through the substrate (with a popsicle stick) and found not a trace of the missing crickets from the past few days. The soil does make a squishy sound to it when I started sifting through it but not like it was really really muddy, it's wet but not mud-wet.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> Actually I think I have a Cranwelli. Ornata's are more green, mine has a combination of brown and green (more brown than green). I just checked through the substrate (with a popsicle stick) and found not a trace of the missing crickets from the past few days. The soil does make a squishy sound to it when I started sifting through it but not like it was really really muddy, it's wet but not mud-wet.


Yeah I think I get what you mean, not sure what it's supposed to be like, dryer than mine though. :lol2: No idea what to do, or how to dry it out. I'm wiping down the condensation, I'm so clumsy though, when I take out the water dish the water goes everywhere, so I'm back to square 1. :whip:


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I think I get what you mean, not sure what it's supposed to be like, dryer than mine though. :lol2: No idea what to do, or how to dry it out. I'm wiping down the condensation, I'm so clumsy though, when I take out the water dish the water goes everywhere, so I'm back to square 1. :whip:


I guess each frog has it's own preferred state for the substrate that's in the cage. I know a lot of people told me to put towels in my Leopard Geckos cage and they just did not like that, then I tried sand and that bombed lol, then I went to reptile carpet and bam. They took to it. I haven't seen any condensation in Octavian's cage, but I figure it is humid enough though, I mean if he's eating he must be happy. I have him right beside my Sandfish Skinks cage and it gets hot in there, the last time I checked it went way past 105 degress on the thermostat that I have (High Range)


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I guess each frog has it's own preferred state for the substrate that's in the cage. I know a lot of people told me to put towels in my Leopard Geckos cage and they just did not like that, then I tried sand and that bombed lol, then I went to reptile carpet and bam. They took to it. I haven't seen any condensation in Octavian's cage, but I figure it is humid enough though, I mean if he's eating he must be happy. I have him right beside my Sandfish Skinks cage and it gets hot in there, the last time I checked it went way past 105 degress on the thermostat that I have (High Range)


Yeah I'm thinking I don't have enough ventilation in my tub, I may have to make some more when I need to clean her out next. I seem to get loads of condensation build up... Ah right, I have mine set up on and individual thermostat, and a thermometer always on the cool end, lets me know what is going on temp wise.  She keeps moving from either the really hot end or the really cool end, never in the middle...


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I was told that it's fine to put a Pacman in a 10 gallon tank and that it can live in a 10 gallon all it's life, before I went and got my frog I checked into pretty much any and all caresheets, videos and also asked around. Never once was I told it was not okay to put a baby Pacman the size of a quarter in a 10 gallon tank (p.s.: The tank my Pacman is next to is 110 degrees, Octavian's cage is between 76 and 80 degrees).


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I was told that it's fine to put a Pacman in a 10 gallon tank and that it can live in a 10 gallon all it's life, before I went and got my frog I checked into pretty much any and all caresheets, videos and also asked around. Never once was I told it was not okay to put a baby Pacman the size of a quarter in a 10 gallon tank (p.s.: The tank my Pacman is next to is 110 degrees, Octavian's cage is between 76 and 80 degrees).


Yeah I read that as well, mines only in a smaller tank as a bigger one wouldn't fit at the moment, plus I'm poor.  I'll buy a bigger one when she needs it, but at the moment she seems content, although I feel a new one will be needed soon, she's growing like a mad thing. :lol2:


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I'm not in the best financial state myself, I can afford the frog (along with all my other pets) and I had an extra 10 gallon laying around without anything in it so thought why not put something in it. I also have an extra 30 gallon tank but at this time I'm not looking to add anything else to my 'herd'. Maybe down the road but right now no. I think 17 (14 lizards, 1 frog and 2 Ferrets) mouths is enough lol. I love them all but sometimes I wonder what they'd say if they knew I spent over a hundred on them each and every month


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I'm not in the best financial state myself, I can afford the frog (along with all my other pets) and I had an extra 10 gallon laying around without anything in it so thought why not put something in it. I also have an extra 30 gallon tank but at this time I'm not looking to add anything else to my 'herd'. Maybe down the road but right now no. I think 17 (14 lizards, 1 frog and 2 Ferrets) mouths is enough lol. I love them all but sometimes I wonder what they'd say if they knew I spent over a hundred on them each and every month


Seriously? How can you spend that much?  I have 31 tarantulas and 27 mantids and I only spend like £6 a month.  Even less in the summer, free food outside.  I'm not looking to add any more for a while, well... At least another month.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

It's all in the food, I get 2 boxes of crickets a month plus 150 Meal Worms, 200 Wax Worms, if needed lights this month I had an extra charge for 100 Calcium Worms. Plus that with what the Ferrets ask for (food, litter, a hammock when needed, vitamins for their water, treats and maybe a toy). 

My pets eat my wallet to pieces but I still love them .


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> It's all in the food, I get 2 boxes of crickets a month plus 150 Meal Worms, 200 Wax Worms, if needed lights this month I had an extra charge for 100 Calcium Worms. Plus that with what the Ferrets ask for (food, litter, a hammock when needed, vitamins for their water, treats and maybe a toy).
> 
> My pets eat my wallet to pieces but I still love them .


Wow that's a lot of food.  

My frog has seemed a bit lethargic today, it doesn't seem to be sitting right, it's legs look weird.  It could have possibly pooped, it looked really skinny like yours did but it's been proper fat the last few days. I think it ate a cricket as well, one seems to have gone, probably under the water bowl though. >_<


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I gave my frog a homemade shelter last night and he stayed under it for the whole night, when I checked him after I got up this morning I noticed a rather large poo. He's still fat and he moved from his shelter to beside the water dish and it seems a cricket is missing, went from 3 to 2. As long as he eats 1 a night I'm fine, he's eating. 

I'd check under the water dish and the substrate to see, every day I check both to see if there's a hidden cricket or some poo that needs to be removed from the cage. Is your frog's food being dusted? I haven't been dusting mine but instead been feeding the crickets the dust plus an apple or a potato


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I gave my frog a homemade shelter last night and he stayed under it for the whole night, when I checked him after I got up this morning I noticed a rather large poo. He's still fat and he moved from his shelter to beside the water dish and it seems a cricket is missing, went from 3 to 2. As long as he eats 1 a night I'm fine, he's eating


Your frog is well active.  Mine hardly moves, it stays in the same spot for 2 days rotates round, then moves to another spot, rotates round for 2 days then goes back to the previous spot...


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Usually he'll move once every 2 days, his cricket intake lately has been 1 a night which concerns me a bit. The Beards, Skinks and Geckos eat 3 to 4 every time I throw a handful in, even when my lizards were babies they'd eat 2 to 3. He's had 2 Wac Worms since being here, but his main eats I've noticed are crickets


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> Usually he'll move once every 2 days, his cricket intake lately has been 1 a night which concerns me a bit. The Beards, Skinks and Geckos eat 3 to 4 every time I throw a handful in, even when my lizards were babies they'd eat 2 to 3. He's had 2 Wac Worms since being here, but his main eats I've noticed are crickets


Mines eating half as much as yours is, if you're worried I should be pulling my hair out.  I'm not sure how much they are meant to eat...


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I looked that up and seems everyone says that a Pacman that is a baby should have a total of 5 crickets thrown in their cage. I'll check out on how much a baby Pac will eat now


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I looked that up and seems everyone says that a Pacman that is a baby should have a total of 5 crickets thrown in their cage. I'll check out on how much a baby Pac will eat now


Ah right, I might start putting some more in there, I put in 2 a day, but I suppose my tank is smaller than most peoples.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I have a baby pacman frog,how often should he be fed? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I have a baby pacman frog,how often should he be fed? - Yahoo! Answers


Good read, I did wonder about the crickets speed, I'll remove some legs tomorrow. :lol2:


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I also just found out through a link that if the cage is lit for more than 8 hours a Pacman will stop eating. Time to move my Pacman frog's cage, he's had almost 8 hours of light


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I also just found out through a link that if the cage is lit for more than 8 hours a Pacman will stop eating. Time to move my Pacman frog's cage, he's had almost 8 hours of light


Oh really? So what they have to be in complete darkness? Mines in direct sunlight but I try and keep the curtains closed as much as possibly and they are only open a few hours a day. It's still very light though.... I'll turn her round tomorrow, the heat mat blocks out a lot of light, I moved her round so I could see her more. :blush:


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I pull the half of the cage that my Pacman is on near the light so I can see him, from what I see they need 8 hours of light and some hours for night. I am a bit worried about my frog now, he'll close his eyes and sink in, he'll only go back to his plump stage if I gently touch him on his back. He did eat a cricket, and he is moving around.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Frankly, the pair of you are fussing too much- your frogs will eat and move as much or as little as they feel like. Just get the basic system right, and they'll be fine!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

LizardMama said:


> I pull the half of the cage that my Pacman is on near the light so I can see him, from what I see they need 8 hours of light and some hours for night. I am a bit worried about my frog now, he'll close his eyes and sink in, he'll only go back to his plump stage if I gently touch him on his back. He did eat a cricket, and he is moving around.


Mines looks a bit more cheery today, I covered half of her tank with my black top, so it's a lot darker, time to shove in a few crickets! :no1: I'm sure your frog is fine, mine looks skinny at times, but when she's scrunched up she looks well fat. :blush:



Ron Magpie said:


> Frankly, the pair of you are fussing too much- your frogs will eat and move as much or as little as they feel like. Just get the basic system right, and they'll be fine!


Haha it's nice to have someone to talk to.  I'm a born worrier, everything my little frog does I worry. :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Mines looks a bit more cheery today, I covered half of her tank with my black top, so it's a lot darker, time to shove in a few crickets! :no1: I'm sure your frog is fine, mine looks skinny at times, but when she's scrunched up she looks well fat. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> *Haha it's nice to have someone to talk to.  I'm a born worrier, everything my little frog does I worry.* :blush:


*Caring* is always good- but making yourself neurotic over every variation in bahaviour isn't!:lol2: On the whole, they are tough little frogs- in the wild they bury themselves in the mud in dry seasons and go *months* without food- our frogs have it easy! Hope that helps- both of your frogs sound utterly normal to me.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> *Caring* is always good- but making yourself neurotic over every variation in bahaviour isn't!:lol2: On the whole, they are tough little frogs- in the wild they bury themselves in the mud in dry seasons and go *months* without food- our frogs have it easy! Hope that helps- both of your frogs sound utterly normal to me.


That's good then, mines got such a funny grin on her face at the moment, she's balancing her head on the side of the water dish. :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Frankly, the pair of you are fussing too much- your frogs will eat and move as much or as little as they feel like. Just get the basic system right, and they'll be fine!


:lol2: I have to agree with Ron.

Honestly they both sound fine to me. when mine was smaller he stopped eating for several weeks with no problems. 

With the yahoo answers page. I have to disagree with the feeding something half the size of its body. Mine takes down adult locusts which are only a lbit smaller than him!


----------

